

Why You Truly Never Leave High School - tokenadult
http://nymag.com/news/features/high-school-2013-1/

======
davidroberts
For me, junior high was so much worse than high school. By high school, I'd
pretty much figured out how to get along with people, and had made as many
friends as I needed. But high school still seems a huge waste of time for most
people. Maybe it would be better to go back to some kind of apprenticeship
system.

